# Etat S.M.A.R.T : échec.



## iMan (8 Janvier 2006)

bonjour a tous, voila mon probleme, mon i book G4 12" a du mal a démarer et le disque dur fais un bruit pas courant, une fois qu'il démare, il lance bien tiger mai a du mal a charger mes icone en haut a droite de l'écrant comme l'heure, le volume l'icone airport,...
quand je lance l'utilitaire de disque, il m'affiche mon disque dur en rouge !! et affiche que l'etat S.M.A.R.T. est en echec et qu'il faut remplacer le disque .
QUE dois-je faire ? faut-il que je m'en remette directement a un SAV apple?
Merci d'avance pour vos lumiere.


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2006)

vi ton disque est bientôt mort, va dans un centre apple pour sauver les données et après SAV


----------



## iMan (8 Janvier 2006)

J'ai pas de chance moi !!! d'habort ma voiture qui me lache et maintenant mon mac !!!
Question : puis-je faire instaler un disque dur plus rapide genre 5200tr 80Giga?


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2006)

S'il est sous garantie non, c'est apple qui choisi, si tu es hors garantie alors oui tu peux, mais la premiere chose à faire est d'éteindre ton mac et d'aller au centre apple le plus proche pour rapatrier tes données


----------



## leszcz (11 Janvier 2006)

Salut Poulet!Et oui j'en fais désormais partie!Mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour poser 1 question sur le forum.Si tu peux HELP ME!BIZZXXX!!!Polska


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé 
clique sur ce lien la FAQ


----------



## iMan (13 Janvier 2006)

Alors voila la suite de mes déboires : pour un remplacement de disque dur dans un centre apple, il me demande 360 euro dont 160 euro de main d'oeuvre (il disent 2 h de boulot,ce qui me parrais long).
ce qui fais 200 euro pour un DD de 60Giga 4200tr avec 2 mb de cache, il sont fous !!!a ce prix j'ai un externe avec le double de capacité et bien plus rapide.
j'ai donc fais des recherche et des DD 2.5" 80Giga 5200tr 8mb de cache, on en trouve facilement pour +ou- 120 euro.
Reste plus qu'a faire le travail...
merci a naas qui me suit et  salut a toi le polak


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2006)

Je ne sais pas si c'est exagéré les tech sav pourront te le confirmer 
tu as une connaissance proche qui possède un mac ?


----------



## iMan (14 Janvier 2006)

salut naas, oui j'en connais ?
j'ai essayer de monter mon mac en firewire sur un autre mais sa ne fonctionne pas:mon écrant laisse apparaitre l'icone firewire, il voyage comme d'hab. puis il se fige et j'amais il n'apparait sur le bureau de l'autre.
je vais attendre un peux avant de réparer, car j'ai des soucis avec ma voiture et j'en ai bien plus besouin. il me reste mon p'tit PC avec cette merde d'XP pour pouvoir rester connecter.


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2006)

comem quoi un merde qui fonctionne vaut mieux qu'un ferrari en rade :bebe:  

_ (pardon c'est pas drôle  )_

Bon personne n'a une idée lumineuse pour notre ami ?


----------



## christ (14 Janvier 2006)

pas de reponse mais console toi moi aussi j'ai eclater le disque dur de ma bagnole 225¤ de remorquage et un disque dur diesel a plus 1500 ¤
aller se n'est que de la ferraille 
bon courage


----------



## iMan (15 Janvier 2006)

sympa les mecs


----------



## kertruc (15 Janvier 2006)

Si t'es pas frileux, tu peux le changer toi même...
Y a un tutoriel bien foutu sur Sterpin.net
Je suis pas un pro de la bidouille et j'ai réussi... c'est pas sans risque, mais en faisant gaffe, ça vaut le coup.
Moi ça m'a pris 3h.


----------



## iMan (15 Janvier 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Si t'es pas frileux, tu peux le changer toi même...
> Y a un tutoriel bien foutu sur Sterpin.net
> Je suis pas un pro de la bidouille et j'ai réussi... c'est pas sans risque, mais en faisant gaffe, ça vaut le coup.
> Moi ça m'a pris 3h.




Salut , merci pour le lien...
tu en as proffiter pour mettre un plus gros et plus rapide aussi?
sinon , il y a un bon tuto pour demonter et changer le disque dur d'un iBook 12" sur macbidouille


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (17 Janvier 2006)

iMan a dit:
			
		

> Salut , merci pour le lien...
> tu en as proffiter pour mettre un plus gros et plus rapide aussi?


Bah,actuellement, dans le commerce, il n'y en a que des des plus gros et/ou plus rapides 
Sinon, bien faire attention en soulevant le repose poignets à ne pas arracher les connecteurs (principalement celui du bouton d'allumage).


----------



## iMan (18 Janvier 2006)

merci bien en touts cas pour touts vos bon fillons.
c'est bien sa que j'aime dans cette communauter, c'est l'entraide et la solidariter.
merci .


----------



## iMan (6 Février 2006)

Salut a tous , voila que je suis de nouneau avec mon petit iBook G4...
j'ai donc remplacer mon disque dur moi meme !! en deux heures de temps.
l'operation c'est tres bien passer. j'ai donc opter pour un TOSHIBA MK1031GAS de 100 Giga .et une toute nouvelle baterie. autant dire que mon ibook est repartis et revit enfin pour un bon moment j'espere.
Merci a vous pour touts vos conseils.


----------



## iMan (6 Février 2006)

Voila , j'ai fais le boulot moi meme ... je lui ai greffer un TOSHIBA MK1031GAS de 100 Giga.
Touts marche au poil . tiger 10.4.4 est réinstaler et tout et tout , j'ai meme mis une nouvelle batterie,
il est comme neuf quoi ! 
combien sa vaut un ibook unique ?


----------

